

Ask HN: Your thoughts on Apple's ITunes Store Refund Policy? - jason_slack

So I accidentally purchased the HD version of Sons of Anarchy Season 5 instead of the SD version. I immediately tried to resolve this with Apple and my reply from them:<p>Dear Jason,<p>Ritchie here. Thank you for contacting iTunes Support. I understand you had an ongoing issue with a refund. I apologize for any difficulties you experienced.<p>Jason, as the previous advisor Anna has stated, we are unable to fulfill the refund request due to the fact that you received a refund for an accidental purchase on 08/09/2011. This issue has been considered closed, and any future emails concerning this refund request will go unanswered. Please accept my apologies.<p>Thank you for being an iTunes customer, have a great day Jason.<p>Sincerely,<p>Ritchie
iTunes Store Customer Support
http://www.apple.com.support/itunes/ww<p>Please note: I work Monday - Thursday 3:30 - 11:30 pm EST, Saturday 3:30 - 11:30 EST<p>1. I had a refund over a YEAR AGO for an incompatible OpenGL app that wouldn't work on my iPad and they are counting that against me.<p>2. They force the HD content in your face, you have to scroll down in order to but the SD version.<p>3. I dont want a complete refund, just the price difference between the HD and the SD version (approx 10.00).<p>4. I had to exchange almost 12 e-mails before I got someone who understood what I was asking for as the other CSR responses seemed very cut and paste style.<p>This leads me to ask what others think of Apple's ITunes Store policies? Am I the only one that find them unfair and dealing with Apple CSR's leaves a lot to be desirable?
======
jamiecurle
The last time I contacted them, yes, they did leave a lot to be desired and
the response was very "cut & paste" as you've labelled it.

I have a theory that the larger the company, the higher the threshold of
incompetence is.

However they are armed with a massive set of t&c's which you've agreed to. So
whilst they did eventually do the right thing, they're under no obligation to
do anything other than follow their rather long t&c's to the letter.

It would be super if Apple gave the experience of contacting their CSR's to
their design team with the mission of 'making it just work'.

~~~
ig1
T&Cs don't over-ride consumer law.

~~~
jason_slack
This was my thought too. I mean I literally contacted them minutes after I
clicked the button, realizing that they forced the HD content on me when I
dont mind SD and I appreciate the lower price.

I am asking my bank for help with this as I have been feeling that Apple has
an "We are Apple, suck it" attitude more and more.

Dont get me wrong, I am a huge Apple fan, I have been since I received my
first PowerPC 6100 in high school (around 1995). But they used to care more,
they used to realize they had to always be making great products to stay
going. Now, they just EXPECT everyone to think their products are great wether
they are still producing them or not.

There is a difference. They are "Thinking Differently" now-a-days. "we have
power" vs "we need you to succeed"

